# Not connected to any networks....



## sam vimes (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi,

I have a PC running Vista that has stopped connecting to the internet via a modem router. When connected via an ethernet cable, status lights at the modem router and the PC's lan card both show a good link, but the network centre shows that the PC is not connected to any networks, nor can I see any of the other computers connected to the modem router.

When I add a USB wifi dongle, I can see it talking to the modem router from the flashing status light, and going into the dongle properties, I can see it is exchanging frames with the modem router, but many are dropped with crc errors. It does interrogate the modem router and asks for the wep password, so it is clearly working and talking to the router. But again, it is logging on with 'limited or no connectivity'.

All the other PC's, both by wifi and lan, are using the modem router successfully, so it is clearly a fault on this one PC.

I have attached a screen shot of running ipconfig /new, and this makes me think this is an ip/routing problem, especially as ipconfig /renew tells me that the operation failed as no adapter is in the state permissible for this operation.


HELP!?!?!?!?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your IPCONFIG shows no physical connection to the wired connection. This is either a hardware connection issue or perhaps a stack corruption issue. Try a new cable, and a new port on the router. If that doesn't do it, try this stack reset.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## sam vimes (Sep 23, 2008)

Greetings! Thanks for the reply!

:grin:

First command, ran ok.

Second command, "resetting echo request, failed. Access is denied".

Third command ran ok.

Then I re-ran all three, but this time I did a restart after each command.

First command, ran ok.

Second command, same result as first try

Third command, "resetting echo request, failed. Access is denied. There's no user specified settings to be reset".

Any more ideas???


Cheers,

Vimes.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I see a different issue here, please do this.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## sam vimes (Sep 23, 2008)

Ouch!

Just re-read this thread and realised I never posted an update.

My bad, my apologies.


Basically, as johnwill suspected, this turns out to have been a corruption with the tcp/ip stack. Somewhere.

I tried the suggestions offered with no joy, so finally went for the flamethrower option - wipe the disc and do a clean re-install of the operating system.

Guess what.


The network connection came up first time and has been singing sweetly ever since! No hardware fault, software problem.

:sigh:


----------

